# Room temperature question



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Please forgive me if this sounds stoopid, but Poppy is the first small dog I've ever had.

We keep our house comfortable during the day (70 to 72 degrees), but we like to sleep with our room cold at night. By cold I mean that we open the windows a tad this time of year (it gets down to around 50 degrees right now) ... and we snuggle under a big comforter. But, because we keep the house okay during the day, it usually only gets down to 65 to 69 degrees at night in our room. However, we haven't been doing that since Poppy came home because I don't want him to freeze.

And heading into menopause, I wake up dying, but just deal with it because I want him to be comfy! :thumbsup:

Poppy's crate is covered except for the front gate. We sleep with 2 small fans running, but neither of them blow directly on him. He has a think comfy blanket and his heartbeat toy to snuggle with.

So, what is the coldest temp I should keep the room at? I know that Poppy has hair and not fur, which makes me worry that he'll get too cold.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

During the day, my house is at 63 and while we're sleeping 65. In between it goes up to 69. The girls have cozy beds and an extra "blanking" which is actually a large fluffy towel they can snuggle in. I never had any problem with any of my girls, and Sam lived to almost 16.

I wouldn't go any lower that what I do and I always make sure they have something to snuggle in to stay warm, so your temps are probably OK.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

My house is 64 during the day and 55 at night. Sophie has a fleece crate mat and a nice thick blanket to burrow in and I don't think she is cold.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the temperature you keep the house at during the day and night is fine for them. If mine get cold, they let me know.

We keep our house at 64 degrees during the day (yes, I do get cold sometimes), and we get hot at night so we turn the heat down to 54. Once or twice a year I think they feel cold and they let us know. They each sleep in their own crates with a pillow and two of the really plush cute baby blankets (as opposed to receiving blankets, etc). Their crates are also covered completely except for the front, just like you do.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you will be able to tell if your little one is always rolled up into a ball position, etc. You can always buy some pjs if you think it's too cold in your house...we had them for our 2nd malt who always seemed to run cold - she loved her jammies


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the input. I know some people probably seriously roll their eyes at some of the questions I ask. Having only had big dogs my adult life, having this tiny guy makes me worry about everything. :blush:

Two days ago I moved the crate divider back 2 or 3 inches to give him more room, and I found him sleeping in a full belly up sprawl the last 2 nights, so he must be comfortable. In a week or so, I'll remove the divider completely, as I feel pretty confident now, that he will not potty in the crate. I think I'll go ahead and add another baby blanket at that point to give him something else to snuggle with.

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

AAAAAaaaawwww...next time get a belly up pic!!!! That is def a good sign that you have a very content little man!!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We must be keeping our house extra toasty. :smheat:
It stays between 72 and 74 approx.
But I get really chilly at night and sleep with a huge pile of blankets and fleece jammies. 
The monkeys get piles of fleece blankies as their bedding until they outgrow the "must eat the dog bed" antics. 
They have already gone through 3 beds so I have some more stockpiled for when they are more "mature"! lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we keep the rv at 70 and 55 at night, B&B sleeps in her bed she always sleeps with a sweater or jammies on, then we wrap her in her blankie
Matilda sleeps betweem my dh and myself, she sleeps with a sweater on I always cover her and sometimes she sleeps under the covers, she's a real bed HOG:wub:


----------

